# VK - Combo RDTA & Transformer RDA



## Gizmo (27/9/16)

Now in stock!
Transformer RDA by Vaporesso Rainbow Edition
iJoy Combo RDTA Black



http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Imotions (27/9/16)

Hi @Gizmo between the ijoy and the Orcish which would be a better buy? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/9/16)

Imotions said:


> Hi @Gizmo between the ijoy and the Orcish which would be a better buy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It has just arrived so haven't tested this new Combo RDTA. Will get back to you!


----------



## Imotions (27/9/16)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

